# Rubik's Cube 3x3x3 One Page Beginners Guide (Layer By Layer)



## WonderDrow (Nov 7, 2014)

This guide was created with those in mind that just obtained a Rubik's cube.

I've tried to put a layer-by-layer solution on a single page.
Like with most beginners guides it aims to present a minimum of algo's that are relatively easy to learn.

rubik_cube_beginners_guide.pdf

The F2L, LL-CECE, OLL/PLL, PLL one page guides were written with the idea that the cuber already experimented with a beginners guide.

Comments are welcome.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 7, 2014)

Not much point mentioninthe 10 moves or less cross part.


----------



## WonderDrow (Nov 7, 2014)

OK, I suppose that could discourage a beginner. Changed it.


----------



## ruwix (Dec 15, 2015)

This is another nice one page solution guide for beginners: How to solve a Rubix Cube


----------



## Shiv3r (May 28, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## Cristobal (May 29, 2016)

ruwix said:


> This is another nice one page solution guide for beginners: How to solve a Rubix Cube



Out of topic: the French translation is terrible. It looks like it has been done with an online translation software/website (e.g. Google Translate).


----------



## Shiv3r (May 29, 2016)

Cristobal said:


> Out of topic: the French translation is terrible. It looks like it has been done with an online translation software/website (e.g. Google Translate).


I came up with an Idea on how to solve F2L for beginners, faster, easier(my friend got sub-20 on the first try, and eventually got a sub-10 solve). anyone interested in hearing it?


----------



## EthanS (May 29, 2016)

ruwix said:


> This is another nice one page solution guide for beginners: How to solve a Rubix Cube



Not much good in a tutorial that can't spell Rubik's


----------

